# First Attempt at HDR



## KillerChaos (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok firstly, I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this but anyways. This is my very first ever attempt at HDR. Please give me ideas/suggestions/advice for improving on this. This is something I'm really interested in learning. Thanks.  Oh and also, I'm not sure why the truck on the corner of the street turned ghostly. Also, I used Photomatix pro(free trial version). Thanks again.


----------



## ilockert (Oct 20, 2007)

Did you use 3 exposures of the same image? It looks as if you moved in one of the images and that lead to the ghosting of the truck.


----------



## KillerChaos (Oct 20, 2007)

well it drove by in the middle of shooting..


----------



## doobs (Oct 22, 2007)

Thats... interesting. I've never seen trees blue like that on the edges.


----------



## august (Oct 25, 2007)

it looks as though your images are not aligned correctly.  if you are using photoshop you can select the "attempt to automatically align images" function when automating.  
i think that photomatix has that function as well, but i am not sure.  i only use the plugin for tone-mapping.

that should help.  

not sure if you used a tripod to take your shots but you really need to use one with HDR ... if not, there is that.

my first thought was that the wonky colors were caused by agressive tone mapping, but a second glance made me think that it might just be color abberation due to  misalignment.

it might be interesting to post your original images to see how they might be composited better.

keep pluggin away.  

p.s. - went to school in kansas city.  great town.


----------



## Doug (Oct 27, 2007)

Interesting, I would like to try HDR.


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 29, 2007)

A tip: most HDR's come out flat. Add contrast and you will like your shot more.


----------



## KillerChaos (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips. I shall consider them when attempting my next try.


----------

